# Fruit Fly explosion!!



## lorriekay56 (Sep 5, 2005)

My fruit flies are reproducing like crazy. I guess I was just impaitent. We have MORE than enough fruit Flies!! I might even have to offer them out to the forum members.. you pay postage. If you are interested send me an e mail or message.

Lorriekay


----------



## Reeves (Sep 5, 2005)

What species?


----------



## Ian (Sep 5, 2005)

oh no! I have just the oppoiste, lol. Sold a LOT of cultures, and didnt realise I would need any for myself, oops :X

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2005)

It happens everytime


----------



## lorriekay56 (Sep 5, 2005)

I have malenogastor flightless fruit flies. Ian if you need any send me a message.

Lorriekay


----------



## Ian (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Lorrie,

I would love to...but I am from the UK, and have some ordered for 2moz, but thanks anyway!

Cheers,

Ian


----------

